# Chevy preps Cruze hatchback for the U.S.



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.*
Chevy preps a Cruze hatchback for the U.S.*

Automotive News
June 22, 2015 - 12:01 am ET

DETROIT -- Chevrolet plans a hatchback version of the next-generation Cruze compact sedan for the U.S., targeting a niche segment that could be ripe for growth.

Chevy executives showed a hatchback Cruze to dealers last week at a national meeting in Las Vegas, according to three people who attended. The car was billed as a 2016 model ...

_Read more:_
2016 Cruze Hatchback | Automotive News
2016 Cruze Hatchback | Automotive News | Print Version


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Finally - as for those who claim hatches won't sell in the US:


from article said:


> The Cruze hatch also will take on the Ford Focus, which derives about 40 percent of its sales from the five-door model.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So the Focus hatchback has been 40% of Focus sales. For how long has the Focus hatchback been around? That's some Niche market, considering all of the other compact hatchbacks there are on the market. Wonder how many Cruze sales were lost to those other hatchbacks?


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is good news!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> So the Focus hatchback has been 40% of Focus sales. For how long has the Focus hatchback been around? That's some Niche market, considering all of the other compact hatchbacks there are on the market. Wonder how many Cruze sales were lost to those other hatchbacks?


I have a hard time believing the focus hatch is 40% of the current focus sales. Based on what I have seen on my travels its more like 10 -15%. Also anyone else ever see a focus hatch? has some of the ugliest taillights I have ever seen on a car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You see a lot of Focus hatchbacks around here. Can't prove it's 40%, but I'd bet it's close. The Focus hatchback has been around for two full generations now, so they must sell well enough for Ford to continue it across Focus platforms.

Of course what we see in our individual locals doesn't necessarily reflect national counts. I see far more 1st generation Cruzen here than 9th generation Civics, even though they outsell the Cruze by something like 25 to 30% each year. I also see far more Darts on the street than 9th gen. Civics even though they only sell about 7,000 Darts each month nationally, about 1/3 what the Civic sells. The same sort of thing goes for the Corolla. The highest selling compact in the US, but I see far fewer of them here than the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th best selling compacts.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And one more write up on the hatch. The day after tomorrow's the Day!

2016 Chevy Cruze Hatchback Shown To Dealers | GM Authority

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2015/06...terior-teased-in-apple-carplay-feature-video/


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I found this, looks good for diesel lovers as well.

2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos – News – Car and Driver


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

spacedout said:


> I have a hard time believing the focus hatch is 40% of the current focus sales. Based on what I have seen on my travels its more like 10 -15%. Also anyone else ever see a focus hatch? has some of the ugliest taillights I have ever seen on a car.


 I see quite a few. 

I think I actually see more Fiesta hatchbacks than sedans. I really don't see that many Fiesta sedans...they look weird. Like someone decided to just keep adding trunk until it beats everything in the class

I actually considered the Focus hatchback when I was shopping for a car last. It does make a few more ft-lbs of torque (but it is at a higher rpm than the Cruze) But they virtually all had that abyssmally bad automated manual. You had to get the ugly plastic hubcapped model to get a manual.


I thought I could get by with a sedan. I might have been wrong. I already had on instance where my Mazda 6 5 door would have easily handled something that just wouldn't fit in my Chrysler or my Cruze. 
_I need an SUV....I can't fit the things I need to carry in a car.... 
_You never had a hatchback. I bet I could stuff nearly as much cargo in a Golf, Focus, or Mazda3 hatch as many small SUVs


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice looking car but I was never a fan of rear wipers. They rust and leak through the mount due to road grime/salt when driving and most neglect changing the blade because they cannot tell when it's bad because it's in the rear. The rear defogger is good enough.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I never had a problem with my rear wipers. Well, I couldn't use an expensive blade on the back of my Mazda6. If I bought the most expensive Bosch, it would chatter. Get the cheapest Trico or Michelin and it's fine. But other than that, no leaks, no rust, and clear rearward vision.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Nice looking car but I was never a fan of rear wipers. They rust and leak through the mount due to road grime/salt when driving and most neglect changing the blade because they cannot tell when it's bad because it's in the rear. The rear defogger is good enough.


The rear wiper on my Montana never had any problems. Blade change neglect cannot be blamed on the vehicle - those same owners probably don't check their tire pressures either.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Excellent move, too bad it wasn't a first gen cruise, I love the way those look. I would speculate it's going to be replacing the in-between sized sonic. I don't really see the point of the sonic. It's roughly the same size as a cruze anyway.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Hope it gets a hi-performance engine too - something to compete with the Focus ST.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Maybe we'll finally get a Cruze with brembos from the factory. With our luck, though, they'll give all this stuff to the Sonic, and leave us, high and dry. And if they do add it, none of the parts will be compatible so we won't be able to use any of them on the current model, such as calipers and rotors.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 Cruze Hatchback*

.*
2016 Chevrolet Cruze 5-Door Hatchback/Liftback*

I'll guess we'll all know soon enough, but if the 2016 Cruze Hatchback looks anything like its' platform mate, the 2016 Opel Astra, then I'll be in for the 5-door Cruze when it's time to part with my 2014 Cruze RS sedan.


click images to enlarge



Source: 2016 Opel Astra K Revealed | GM Authority
- - -
Der neue Opel Astra | 5-Türer - Opel Deutschland​


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Honestly I'd rather have the Cruze wagon.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Never have been a fan of the looks of a hatchback car but can understand the utility of the larger rear hatch opening. I carry allot of tools and random crap in my car, seems a hatch back would be dangerous if you got in an accident everything in the back will be flying around. 

If I was buying a Chevy sonic today I would save the $600 and buy the much better looking(to me) sedan over the hatch. It has a much more usable truck space, can hold more than 4 paper grocery sacks when you have rear seat passengers as well. Also wouldn't a Sedan shape get better MPG? Seems there is allot more car sticking out in the back to keep hold of the air with a hatch.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks more like a half a hatch back to me.










Should square off that back a bit more and add two jump seats like that Italian Ford C-Max we rented. Then they would have an instant sell from this guy. 

Ha, don't stack to much luggage back there with that slope, will break that rear window. Speaking from a bad experience, not with that Ford, but with my Supra. Also a so-called hatch back.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Opel Astra K*



spacedout said:


> Also wouldn't a Sedan shape get better MPG? Seems there is allot more car sticking out in the back to keep hold of the air with a hatch.


While I cannot address the "better MPG" question because EPA testing of the 2016 Cruze's platform mate, the *2016 Opel Astra K* aka "Der neuer Astra", either hasn't been done or if done the results not released to the public, I can say with certainty that the 2016 Opel's overall length is approximately 10-11 inches shorter than the next generation 2016 Cruze sedan with a wheelbase that's a hair under 1.5 inches shorter.

_My source:_
Technische Daten | Neuer Opel Astra Maße
Technical Data | New Opel Astra Dimensions

Modelle | Opel Astra 5-Türer - Opel Deutschland

​
When the second-generation Cruze 5-Door Hatchback/Liftback arrives in the USA and Canada, as promised many times by Mark Reuss, GM Executive Vice President, Global Product Development, it will be derived presumably from the Opel Astra K 5-Door Hatchback which is already on sale in Germany and has been well-received by the public and motoring press. To do otherwise would make no sense on many levels.



click images to enlarge​


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> While I cannot address the "better MPG" question because EPA testing of the 2016 Cruze's platform mate, the *2016 Opel Astra K* aka "Der neuer Astra", either hasn't been done or if done the results not released to the public, I can say with certainty that the 2016 Opel's overall length is approximately 10-11 inches shorter than the next generation 2016 Cruze sedan with a wheelbase that a hair under 1.5 inches shorter.


So just like the sonic hatch vs sedan, the Cruze hatch will be shorter than the sedan.... same issue as the sonic then, with a hatchback you get less cargo room if you have to use your back seat for passengers. Sure the cruze wont have the 4 paper sacks with of useless cargo room the sonic hatch has, but why would I want less cargo room? I see little advantage to this hatchback.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> While I cannot address the "better MPG" question because EPA testing of the 2016 Cruze's platform mate, the *2016 Opel Astra K* aka "Der neuer Astra", either hasn't been done or if done the results not released to the public, I can say with certainty that the 2016 Opel's overall length is approximately 10-11 inches shorter than the next generation 2016 Cruze sedan with a wheelbase that's a hair under 1.5 inches shorter.
> 
> _My source:_
> Technische Daten | Neuer Opel Astra Maße
> ...


The tail lights remind me of a BMW
The tail lights 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

If they release a hatchback cruze I think I know what my next car will be. I love my cruze and I also like hatchbacks.


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

still the best looking cruze IMHO


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't wait for more info to come available. If the Cruze hatch becomes a for sure reality I think we will be trading the Wifes sonic hatch for a new Cruze hatch.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> So just like the sonic hatch vs sedan, the Cruze hatch will be shorter than the sedan.... same issue as the sonic then, with a hatchback you get less cargo room if you have to use your back seat for passengers. Sure the cruze wont have the 4 paper sacks with of useless cargo room the sonic hatch has, but why would I want less cargo room? I see little advantage to this hatchback.


Yes you have more luggage room in the Cruze sedan, but when we go shopping for bulky items we take the Hynndai Hatch as we can get things like clothes dryers and small cabinets etc in it that have no chance of fitting in the Cruze. I have a picture as near to scale as I can get. The rear seat in the Getz folds flat and then lifts up and forward to give a floor to roof carrying capacity.

View attachment 152986


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I would have bought a hatch had it been able. Ive always been a fan of hatches ive owned a 93 hatch mustang (built 351 stroker), 99 honda civic si hatch (t3 turbo), 07 mazda speed 3 (tons of upgrades), and a 08 dodge srt4 caliber (stock). When i find a nice used ine with under 10k miles i will most likely trade my 14 ltz in on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be very surprised if the Cruze Hatch is shorter than the sedan. The reason for this is simple mechanics on the assembly line. Not human mechanics - they can adjust, but the automated mechanical equipment that does the bulk of the work moving the car through the plant as it's assembled. The reality is that the easiest way to create a hatchback from a sedan is to simply change the side panels and roof line panels. This leaves the chassis, drive train, and under body equipment such as the fuel tank and suspension alone.


----------



## SMKS (Jun 15, 2015)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Honestly I'd rather have the Cruze wagon.


Same here. Although I'd still rather have a hatch than the sedan version.

I really wanted a hatchback, but the driving dynamics and fuel economy of the Cruze Eco with a manual outweighed that.

I think I read on another auto size that the Focus has something like a 40% take rate on the hatch. I think Chevy missed the mark by only offering a sedan on the first-gen Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Cruze Hatch spotted in Brasil?*

.
Could this be the next-gen Cruze hatchback testing in the wild?


click either image to open in new window


Ref:
2016 Chevrolet Cruze spotted testing in Brazil , Chevrolet Car News | CarTrade.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> Could this be the next-gen Cruze hatchback testing in the wild?
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the next generation Cruze hatch, it appears to be the same length as the current Cruze sedan based on doors and wheel placement.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> If that's the next generation Cruze hatch, it appears to be the same length as the current Cruze sedan based on doors and wheel placement.


Yes, I noticed that.
Just hope GM Design doesn't lose focus and end up with a Malibu MaxX.
​


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Yes, I noticed that.
> Just hope GM Design doesn't lose focus and end up with a Malibu MaxX.


They've already lost sales to Focus!
I liked the Maxx for the idea, just couldn't stomach the styling.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> They've already lost sales to Focus!
> I liked the Maxx for the idea, just couldn't stomach the styling.


Hi Jim,

Actually I liked the idea, too, and didn't mind the styling either .. but I absolutely loathed the driving experience so passed and purchased a Subaru Outback Wagon. I'm hoping to be better pleased with GM's offering this time around.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> If that's the next generation Cruze hatch, it appears to be the same length as the current Cruze sedan based on doors and wheel placement.


I wonder if they'll do the same as the Corsica hatchback. Not a whole lot of difference to the body, but the rear glass went in a straight line from it's normal starting point by the roof down to within 6" of the rear of the car. I loved how it gave the car a "fastback" look. It thought it was quite an improvement over that standard sedan styling.

This isn't my car, but you see what I mean. The sheet metal follows the normal profile, but the glass is "fastback".


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> .*
> 2016 Chevrolet Cruze 5-Door Hatchback/Liftback*
> 
> I'll guess we'll all know soon enough, but if the 2016 Cruze Hatchback looks anything like its' platform mate, the 2016 Opel Astra, then I'll be in for the 5-door Cruze when it's time to part with my 2014 Cruze RS sedan.
> ...


I believe that that car is coming to Australia where it will be given "Holden" badges and will replace the Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I believe that that car is coming to Australia where it will be given "Holden" badges and will replace the Cruze.


Hi Aussie,

Yes, I've read that, too .. either on the Opel Germany or Opel Global websites. Also recall its fuel usage with Opel's new 1.6L TDi Whisper Diesel _(Flüster-Diesel)_ will be approximately 4.1 litres/100km. Sure would like to see it arrive Stateside along with the Opel Adam.
- -
Ulysses

Opel ADAM
Opel ADAM | dein Lifestyle-Stadtauto Opel Deutschland


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> So just like the sonic hatch vs sedan, the Cruze hatch will be shorter than the sedan.... same issue as the sonic then, with a hatchback you get less cargo room if you have to use your back seat for passengers. Sure the cruze wont have the 4 paper sacks with of useless cargo room the sonic hatch has, but why would I want less cargo room? I see little advantage to this hatchback.


I agree. I need room in the trunk for when the hatchback feature isn't being used.



Aussie said:


> Yes you have more luggage room in the Cruze sedan, but when we go shopping for bulky items we take the Hynndai Hatch as we can get things like clothes dryers and small cabinets etc in it that have no chance of fitting in the Cruze. I have a picture as near to scale as I can get. The rear seat in the Getz folds flat and then lifts up and forward to give a floor to roof carrying capacity.
> 
> View attachment 152986


Your point makes sense, but that is assuming the other family vehicle isn't something larger, such as a minivan or SUV in which case the hatch is pointless if it is just for the occasional large item. In my case, the reason to buy a hatch would be for slightly larger carrying capacity compared to the sedan PLUS the ease of getting items out of the hatch. 

As a technician, I am in and out of my Cruze all day long for parts and tools. However, I can't afford to run a larger vehicle that gets worse gas mileage because of the number of miles I drive. I realize my situation is more unique than the average Cruze owner, but I definitely won't buy a hatch if it has a smaller "trunk" capacity than the sedan. My ideal Cruze would either be a wagon, or a hatch that increases trunk capacity such as the classic SAAB 900 hatch.



obermd said:


> I would be very surprised if the Cruze Hatch is shorter than the sedan. The reason for this is simple mechanics on the assembly line. Not human mechanics - they can adjust, but the automated mechanical equipment that does the bulk of the work moving the car through the plant as it's assembled. The reality is that the easiest way to create a hatchback from a sedan is to simply change the side panels and roof line panels. This leaves the chassis, drive train, and under body equipment such as the fuel tank and suspension alone.


Then why the Malibu Maxx, which had a smaller trunk space than the sedan? I looked at them when it came time to replace my '98 Malibu as I needed more carrying capacity, and ended up purchasing a used Impala instead for this reason.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I would be very surprised if the Cruze Hatch is shorter than the sedan.


You can see its shorter in the photos. Check out the second photo on this page with the previous gen back to back, you can see the hatch is shorter. 2015 Chevrolet Sonic Sedan Transmission - Cars Bikes Features, Specs, Prices review

These photos of the open hatchback you can also see its only about 3ft deep, vs 4ft for the sedan. 
We Hear: Chevrolet Considering Cruze Hatchback for U.S. Photo Gallery - Motor Trend

http://www.thaicarnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Chevrolet-Cruze-Hatchback-201218.jpg

This is just like the sonic hatch vs sedan, there is more car behind the rear wheels. The sonic hatchback is 37lbs lighter, 14in shorter(overall length) than the sedan with the same exact wheelbase. The cruze hatch doesn't look so extremely chopped off, but from all the photos you can see it is at least somewhat.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> You can see its shorter in the photos. Check out the second photo on this page with the previous gen back to back, you can see the hatch is shorter. 2015 Chevrolet Sonic Sedan Transmission - Cars Bikes Features, Specs, Prices review


spacedout,
*good find. the bumper-to-bumper photo tells the story. 

*the first-gen Cruze sedan is one attractive automobile but, all else being equal and given the choice, i'll likely pick the second-gen Cruze 5-door hatchback with its added utility to replace my 2014 Cruze RS in 2017.

click image to enlarge and open in new window​


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> spacedout,
> *good find. the bumper-to-bumper photo tells the story.
> 
> *the first-gen Cruze sedan is one attractive automobile but, all else being equal and given the choice, i'll likely pick the second-gen Cruze 5-door hatchback with its added utility to replace my 2014 Cruze RS in 2017.
> ...


Those two cars are the same length.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Those two cars are the same length.


But is the wheelbase different. It appears that the sedan has more overhang behind the rear wheels than the hatchback.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Move to Australia and take your choice.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...v&sa=X&ei=8vGRVYCiPOO4mAXKmKTYAg&ved=0CBwQsAQ


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> Those two cars are the same length.


Close, but no cigar.



Jim Frye said:


> But is the wheelbase different. It appears that the sedan has more overhang behind the rear wheels than the hatchback.


Wheelbase is the same, but the overhang differs.


[HR][/HR]*
*​*1st-Gen Cruze Dimensions
*_(May vary slightly by market, model year and engine/trans combo)_

*Cruze HB5 Hatchback*

2685 mm wheelbase, overall length 4514 mm
_(Holden Cruze Hatchback overall length 4519-4543 mm)_

Load space seats up 413 ltr 
Load space seats folded 883 ltr

Length of load compartment floor 908 mm

Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback | Family hatchback | Compare features and specification


*Cruse 4DR Saloon*

2685 mm wheelbase, overall length 4603 mm
_(Holden Cruze Saloon overall length 4615-4629 mm)_

Load space seats up 445 ltr 
Load space seats folded ???? ltr

Length of load compartment floor 1014 mm


*Cruze 5DR Estate*

2685 mm wheelbase, overall length 4681 mm
_(Holden Cruze Estate overall length 4675 mm)_

Load space seats up 686 ltr 
Load space seats folded 1478 ltr

Length of load compartment floor 1024 mm


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The cars are at a little different angle, but it sure looks like same length but different wheelbase to me.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> The cars are at a little different angle, but it sure looks like same length but different wheelbase to me.


I guess looks and photos can be fool the eye. Published specs say the 4-door sedan is 89 mm (3.5 inches) longer than the 5-door hatchback and that their wheelbases are identical at 2685 mm (105.7 inches).

click image to enlarge and open in new window​


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

I've always been a fan of the utility of a hatch, but looks wise I see very few instances where I personally think the hatch looks better. This is another case. Certainly not the worst looking hatch I've seen, but definitely not as good looking as the higher trim sedans.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The wrx hatch and Mazda 3 hatch are the only cases I see in North America where the hatch even looks good at all


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> I guess looks and photos can be fool the eye. Published specs say the 4-door sedan is 89 mm (3.5 inches) longer than the 5-door hatchback and that their wheelbases are identical at 2685 mm (105.7 inches).
> 
> click image to enlarge and open in new window​


The rear bumper on my ECO MT is 3.5 inches. This tells me the hatch back has a different rear bumper, and looking at the picture, it does appear to be different.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It'll be interesting to review this thread once we have actual 2016 Cruze Sedans and Hatchbacks to compare.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This should tell you what you want to know.

Holden Cruze 2015 - Small Car - Range, Specs & Accessories


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> This should tell you what you want to know.
> Holden Cruze 2015 - Small Car - Range, Specs & Accessories


*Thanks Aussie.

*In gathering my numbers I referenced the Holden Cruze website as well as those of GM/Chevrolet UK, Germany, Canada and the USA. Numbers vary a few millimetres depending on market, doubtless for compliance and styling considerations. Trying to nail down total load space with rear seats folded however proved a more difficult task. Often boot space was specified, but not total _"filled-to-the-gills"_ load volumes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Thanks Aussie.
> 
> *In gathering my numbers I referenced the Holden Cruze website as well as those of GM/Chevrolet UK, Germany, Canada and the USA. Numbers vary a few millimetres depending on market, doubtless for compliance and styling considerations. Trying to nail down total load space with rear seats folded however proved a more difficult task. Often boot space was specified, but not total _"filled-to-the-gills"_ load volumes.


For the sedan you could use the US Cruze as it would be so close as to not matter.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016+ Cruze Hatchback?*

.
_*Second-gen Cruze Hatchback Rendered*_




click either image to enlarge

Source: Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback | Theophilus Chin
See also:
2016 Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback Rendered
2016 Chevrolet Cruze Receives Hatchback Treatment, We Think it Fits Like a Glove - autoevolution​


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> _*Second-gen Cruze Hatchback Rendered*_
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. that would make my list of possible next cars.They should race the hatch in WTCC


----------

